# Successful Fox



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 26, 2016)

Hunter







Posing





Standing for Me


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice set


----------



## Wayben (Oct 26, 2016)

Very nice!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 27, 2016)

Great set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 27, 2016)

Wayben said:


> Very nice!!





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set





zombiesniper said:


> Great set.


Thanks all! I wish the first pic had been better quality. I was happy to see it. We get what we get though, right?


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice catch!  Love that last one.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice set. The second one has a painting quality about it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 27, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Nice catch!  Love that last one.


Thank you much and thank you again for your helpful hint on last week's fox post about the calibration. I really appreciated it.


smoke665 said:


> Nice set. The second one has a painting quality about it.


Thank you. I took 400+ photos of this fox yesterday and several last week of the same fox. I saved all the CR2's from yesterday to a flash drive. Many are just slight variations of the same shot.


----------



## baturn (Oct 27, 2016)

Very nice set!


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow. Really nice set. You're right, we get what we get. #1 might not be perfect, but it's not often you get a shot like that at all.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice, the last one is great and in focus. Have you tried f/8? I shoot f/8 with my long zoom and it seems to nail it more. I have found spot metering normally works better as well, it usually separates the main subject better for more dimension. It may be my camera though, not sure.


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice set, and I really like the last one!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 27, 2016)

baturn said:


> Very nice set!


Thank you!


RowdyRay said:


> Wow. Really nice set. You're right, we get what we get. #1 might not be perfect, but it's not often you get a shot like that at all.


Thanks for your nice words!


jcdeboever said:


> Nice, the last one is great and in focus. Have you tried f/8? I shoot f/8 with my long zoom and it seems to nail it more. I have found spot metering normally works better as well, it usually separates the main subject better for more dimension. It may be my camera though, not sure.


I am still so excited to get a live shot of something new to me that I am lucky to even think and check the white balance I will try and remember that. Thank you, sir!


FITBMX said:


> Nice set, and I really like the last one!


Thanks. It is a bit sharper, yes?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice set!
> ...


You did awesome bud! I know your a good photographer, I just was throwing it out there because you and I are trying to do better.


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 27, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thanks. It is a bit sharper, yes?



Yup!


----------



## Causapscal (Oct 27, 2016)

Very nice shots !!!

The first one, the scene is more important than the quality


----------

